# For The People Having Trouble With NREMT (My 2cents)



## Spark (Oct 3, 2011)

I was in your shoes guys/gals. And I just want to put my 2cent out there. This test is very basic but yes can be difficult. But I know everyone can pass this.
I took EMT in High school (a year long course). Had about the worst teacher any person could have. I still graduated top of my class and got a scholarship from it. So I had the biggest confidence and ego. I took NREMT about a month after graduation and got to question 70 and ending up failing badly. After that I felt like giving up. But I didn't I just told myself I'm going to pass this test no matter what it takes. I studied everyday while going to work. I read my book 102 times and more. Second time taking it I knew what to expect and got to the 120 question feeling nervous as hell I knew I got that last question right. 
3 Hours later I found out I passed! I'm so excited to get into this profession!
If Anyone ever tells you that because you can't pass this test you shouldn't be an EMT Just tell them to pull the stick out there *** and STFU! What does a test have to do with being an EMT You already took 2 in class! I know 2 guys that both had to take EMT Twice who ended up becoming medics and getting hired and now teach EMT/Medic classes. 
You can do it people! It just takes dedication!

P.S. If anyone needs any help just PM me!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

Search function works wonders as there are a million and two threads on this topic. Welcome to EMT life. BTW I don't think you can send PM's until you've reached ten posts.. and you're at nine.


----------



## Spark (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh thats gay about Pm but here goes ten. And every thread on this topid i've read theres people telling others they shouldn't be emt's because they can't pass this test. That's BS To tell someone that when there searching and making effort to look for help.

And what would I use the search button for?? I know how to use a forum I'm apart of 3 other's.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

I understand test anxiety, but when someone's life is at stake, how does that make it any different than taking a test? Fail it once alright, fail it multiple times then I'll tart to question your knowledge and skills, even if I think the NREMT is bullhonkey.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spark said:


> Oh thats gay about Pm but here goes ten. And every thread on this topid i've read theres people telling others they shouldn't be emt's because they can't pass this test. That's BS To tell someone that when there searching and making effort to look for help.
> 
> And what would I use the search button for?? I know how to use a forum I'm apart of 3 other's.



Is it literally homosexual? Or do you think it's a stupid idea? Gay isn't really an adjective.

As far as the original topic goes, failing it once isn't a huge deal, it's when people start failing it multiple times that you begin to question ones knowledge. The NREMT is not a difficult test, it may seem daunting, but it really isn't all that hard. Hell, I passed it the first time, how bad can it really be?


----------



## Papa (Oct 3, 2011)

Spark said:


> I was in your shoes guys/gals. And I just want to put my 2cent out there. This test is very basic but yes can be difficult. But I know everyone can pass this.
> I took EMT in High school (a year long course). Had about the worst teacher any person could have. I still graduated top of my class and got a scholarship from it. So I had the biggest confidence and ego. I took NREMT about a month after graduation and got to question 70 and ending up failing badly. After that I felt like giving up. But I didn't I just told myself I'm going to pass this test no matter what it takes. I studied everyday while going to work. I read my book 102 times and more. Second time taking it I knew what to expect and got to the 120 question feeling nervous as hell I knew I got that last question right.
> 3 Hours later I found out I passed! I'm so excited to get into this profession!
> If Anyone ever tells you that because you can't pass this test you shouldn't be an EMT Just tell them to pull the stick out there *** and STFU! What does a test have to do with being an EMT You already took 2 in class! I know 2 guys that both had to take EMT Twice who ended up becoming medics and getting hired and now teach EMT/Medic classes.
> ...



So Im confused as to what exactly you're 2 cents are hear. That it is okay to fail the first time, and  bearly pass by the hair on your nuts on the second try?

mind you on a test that tests the bare minimum rekuirements to enter the medical profession at the verry botom of the totem pole?

yeah.........

thanks for that one cheif.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 3, 2011)

Spark said:


> Oh thats gay about Pm but here goes ten. And every thread on this topid i've read theres people telling others they shouldn't be emt's because they can't pass this test. That's BS To tell someone that when there searching and making effort to look for help.
> 
> And what would I use the search button for?? I know how to use a forum I'm apart of 3 other's.



I can wait for you to enter this business if this sums up your attitude. I don't care how old you are, using "gay" in this instance is an indicator of a lack of maturity or critical thinking, or maybe just both.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I can wait for you to enter this business if this sums up your attitude. I don't care how old you are, using "gay" in this instance is an indicator of a lack of maturity or critical thinking, or maybe just both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my out of area communications device.



+1000

Besides... If you have no idea why I recommended the search function.. Maybe you need to check yourself. Please at least pretend to be professional... telling other emt's and medic to "stfu"? Maybe you need to get your inexperienced :censored: in the field and learn how much you really don't know. 

YES. If you can't pass the NREMT after once or maybe twice. I don't want you near a patient. Re-think yourself and your dedication to this job then retake your emt course and try again. I think people have every right to question a person who fails the NREMT. If they can't pass that easy test, then there are plenty of jobs elsewhere that they can chase after.

/END RANT.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Spark said:


> I was in your shoes guys/gals. And I just want to put my 2cent out there. This test is very basic but yes can be difficult. But I know everyone can pass this.
> I took EMT in High school (a year long course). Had about the worst teacher any person could have. I still graduated top of my class and got a scholarship from it. So I had the biggest confidence and ego. I took NREMT about a month after graduation and got to question 70 and ending up failing badly. After that I felt like giving up. But I didn't I just told myself I'm going to pass this test no matter what it takes. I studied everyday while going to work. I read my book 102 times and more. Second time taking it I knew what to expect and got to the 120 question feeling nervous as hell I knew I got that last question right.
> 3 Hours later I found out I passed! I'm so excited to get into this profession!
> If Anyone ever tells you that because you can't pass this test you shouldn't be an EMT Just tell them to pull the stick out there *** and STFU! What does a test have to do with being an EMT You already took 2 in class! I know 2 guys that both had to take EMT Twice who ended up becoming medics and getting hired and now teach EMT/Medic classes.
> ...



Oh, I almost forgot to address the original post more thoroughly. Telling other EMT's and medics to "STFU" is generally not a good thing to do, it makes you look immature and it speaks poorly for your mental capacity. 

A test actually has quite a bit to do with being an EMT, you see, in order to become an EMT you must first pass the test. It is both a test of your knowledge and of your critical thinking skills, both of which are needed to become a competent EMT or medic. However, don't mistake that to mean that anyone who passes the NREMT is competent, anybody can pass a test, but it's another thing to apply those skills practically in real world situations. 

P.S. 
  You used the wrong form of "there"...but that is really the least of the grammatical errors present in your posts.


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 4, 2011)

Papa said:


> So Im confused as to what exactly you're 2 cents are hear. That it is okay to fail the first time, and  bearly pass by the hair on your nuts on the second try?
> 
> mind you on a test that tests the bare minimum rekuirements to enter the medical profession at the verry botom of the totem pole?
> 
> ...



you speak English?

did you pass the test?


----------



## Spark (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i speak english..? And yeah i passed the second time. 
So telling others they shouldn't be emts because of this test when they have already passed the practical and writen is messed up..thats my 2 cents okay. 
I'm sorry if me sayin stfu makes you wanna tear up buddy. I was built a little tougher then that. And my bad about the mistype i'm on my phone so if it bugs you that much ill give you my old english teachers number and you guys can have a pitty party together


----------



## Spark (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay well i'm off to fire school so i have no need for this forum anymore. Mods can delete account.


----------



## crazycajun (Oct 4, 2011)

Spark said:


> Okay well i'm off to fire school so i have no need for this forum anymore. Mods can delete account.



Ladies and Gentlemen........... I give you yet another future McDonald's Grill Cook!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, how does one expect to be an EMT if they can barely pass the exam? 

The exam is SUPER easy.

If you can't perform in a room in front of a computer, what makes you think you can perform when the pressure is really on and someone is sick or dying?

Really, EMS isn't for everyone and there is no shame if it's not for you. Being a mechanic isn't something for me (sadly.. I'd love to save money fixing my own car.) but I'm not gonna go and whine about it.


----------



## dstevens58 (Oct 4, 2011)

Spark said:


> Okay well i'm off to fire school so i have no need for this forum anymore. Mods can delete account.



So, they come on to the forum, make an inflammatory comment that is sure to stir the flames of the members of the forum, then gets their nose rubbed in it, then says they're going to fire school and will never be back and the mods can delete their account?

What a moron.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Spark said:


> Okay well i'm off to fire school so i have no need for this forum anymore. Mods can delete account.



So it's difficult to type correctly on your phone? Weird, I can do it just fine.

Haha, enjoy fire school, I see ya lasting two hours with your cocky attitude


----------

